# Orchiata?



## grubea (Jan 29, 2019)

I have some multifloral and parvi paphs and all of them are in either 2 in or 3 in pots. What size Orchiata would you guys recommend?

Aaron


----------



## emydura (Jan 29, 2019)

grubea said:


> I have some multifloral and parvi paphs and all of them are in either 2 in or 3 in pots. What size Orchiata would you guys recommend?
> 
> Aaron



I use 6-9 mm with some chunky perlite for that size.


----------



## grubea (Jan 29, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion.

Aaron


----------



## MorandiWine (Feb 2, 2019)

It all depends on how you culture your plants, if you want an honest answer. There really is no silver bullet when it comes to potting media.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Feb 8, 2019)

MorandiWine said:


> It all depends on how you culture your plants, if you want an honest answer. There really is no silver bullet when it comes to potting media.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The size of the roots is also important. Normally I put small seedlings in pots that size which have thinner roots. Hence, I use smaller bark.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 27, 2019)

I have lots of seedlings of parvi and a few multi-floral hybrids in 2 inch tall pot and 3inch pot. I use the same small (not seedling grade but larger) particle of orchiata mixed with perlite and other that I use on larger paphs in 3.75 and 4 inch pot. I water them on a bit more frequent interval.


----------



## richgarrison (Feb 28, 2019)

orchiata classic (1/4 - 3/8) for seedlings up to 4" pot. 80%:10%:10% (perlite and river gravel)
power for larger sized seedlings 

growing in the northeast us in a greenhouse

watering whenever the bark looks dry on top and shows no 'wet spots' on sides of the translucent pots (mostly every other day in the winter) everyday in summer


----------

